# are my anxiety meds making me sicker?



## bubbleguts (May 22, 2007)

developed ibs-d 10 months ago, then developed panic disorder about two months after that( Im sure theyre related , the whole seratonin thing , plus never had anxiety problems before my ibs) anyhow , went through 3 months of hell (paranoia, DAILY panic attacks that would last for hours)then finally found some anxiety meds that made me feel like myself again,(zyprexa,a tranquilizer and celexa an ssri technically an anti-deppressantbut also used for treating anxiety) the thing is , I seemed to keep my ibs under control( by under control I mean moderate instead of severe ) by taking caltrate . Ive been horribly sick lately don't know if its my diet or meds or some random chemical surge thats causing this upsurge in my symptoms lately, but i would seriously like some advice from anyone used to taking these or these types of drugs to give me some advice. Do these drugs make your D worse? Any kind of advice would hugely appreciated THANKS!


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi, sorry it's been so tough for you. Are you normally ibs-d? Then you probably want to ask your dr to change your antidepressent -- a side effect of ssri antidepressants is D for the majority of people. There are other antidepressants that have C as a side effect and if you're not ibs-A, you might want to ask for one of those. If your A, then you probably want to discuss your symptoms and the effects of meds with your dr. and figure out something that won't aggrevate either D or C.


----------



## 18438 (Dec 14, 2006)

Dido what Cherrie saidBut... how long have you been taking these? it can takes several weeks to get over the side effects, have you uped your dosage lately? You need to give it time for side effects to wear off.If it has been months since you upped your dose or started, I would think it may be unrelated? Talk to your doctor and see what they say


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2007)

Well said - and I wouldn't scare yourself by reading stuff on the internet - best thing - work with the GP on this.Sue


----------



## tltrull (Nov 12, 2005)

Try Cymbalta, an SSNRI. Side effect is constipation, but since I am normally a D person, I am going pretty normally now. I used to take Elavil 75mg, Lotronex 2-4mg, and Pamine 2.5-5mg. I stopped all my other meds about 2 weeks ago and have not had any pain, urgency, or D. 60mg Cymbalta is all I need now.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2007)

Well good for you - that sounds dead positive. When I was in the Psychiatric Hospital I was on an absolute cocktail of drugs - trouble is then - you've no idea what is causing what - but you sould as if you've made dead positive strides - power to your elbow.Sue xxxx


----------



## bubbleguts (May 22, 2007)

thanks all for your useful and educated responses you all seem so much more intelligent about this than any of the 7 different docs I have seen about this since sept. of last year. All the GI and gen med docs told me to ''TAKE FIBER'' - the only useful medical advice I got was from my shrink who told me to take supplements for energy and mood , along with my ''happy pills'', haven't seen my shrink since I have gotten the panic thing under control. Thanks for the advice on cymbalta, although I'm totally happy with how my "crazy pills







make me feel great mentally , I'd love one that does the same thing and also helps my tummy(shame my doc never thought of it months ago)one of you you super smart chicas also commented on lotronex. I have had a long standing theory that a seratonin imbalance was a cause or at least an adding factor for both problems, but I have been to the fda website to look up side effects and am scared to ask for it now.anyone take it and have had a negative response ? Anyhow thanks ALL for responding , I get so much wonderful advice here than I do from my drs.


----------



## JeffA (Aug 4, 2007)

Cherrie said:


> Hi, sorry it's been so tough for you. Are you normally ibs-d? Then you probably want to ask your dr to change your antidepressent -- a side effect of ssri antidepressants is D for the majority of people. There are other antidepressants that have C as a side effect and if you're not ibs-A, you might want to ask for one of those. If your A, then you probably want to discuss your symptoms and the effects of meds with your dr. and figure out something that won't aggrevate either D or C.


----------



## JeffA (Aug 4, 2007)

I agree with starrlamia, I have panic disorder and depression since 2003 and take Paxil and Xanax and haven't found that either medication helps or increases my bowel problems so I would also think that it's unrelated to the medications for the panic attacks. Jeff


----------



## newscat (Jun 2, 2007)

What kind of supplements did your doctor tell you to take for energy and mood?


----------

